# Welding & Fabrication Shop and Portable



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

I offer Welding and Fabrication Shop and Portable. My shop is located in Ponce De Leon, Fl. I have over 20yrs experience. I travel to Panama City, Navarre, Fort Walton, Crestview, Destin, Milton and surrounding locations for portable welding. I have a minimum. Call me at (850) 527-2660 for all your welding needs. I weld heavy equipment, boat trailers, structural welding. If any Building contractors need steel beams, etc. give me a call.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

I can vouch for Carl....hes as good as it gets when it comes to welding and hell treat you right!


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you Capt. Mickey!


----------

